
Put all those email newsletters in an RSS feed - ChrisHardie
https://tech.chrishardie.com/2020/email-newsletters-rss-feed/
======
mgreg
Interesting idea. Given the disappearance of RSS feeds in many places perhaps
there's demand for a service that converts email newsletters to an RSS feed
(receive the email, publish it via RSS). Could be a new feature for an exiting
RSS service.

Essentially convert email newsletters en mass for customers to subscribe to.

~~~
benrapscallion
Exists: kill-the-newsletter.com

